
Survey maps global variations in ethics for programming autonomous vehicles - digital55
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-07135-0
======
zamalek
This discussion is honestly becoming a bit tiring. A non-deterministic system
would still be more eyhical than humans (which will always choose "preserve
self"). Furthermore, and it sucks to admit it, we are easily more than a
decade away from self-driving cars and far, far, more years away from AI that
can make whatever ethical choices we decide it should make because that
requires foresight, which amounts to GAI, and we can't even emulate common
sense yet.

When we have sufficiently advanced AI, will road infrastructure resemble our
current infrastructure in any way? Even if it didn't change at all,
pedestrians would learn how to predict what a car will do in common
situations; e.g. how I currently put one foot on the road to signal drivers to
slow down. There may be no trolley to worry about.

It just seems like a lot of talk about a reality that we couldn't possibly
comprehend. The vast majority of current opinions, which sound _very_ smart,
will probably end up being irrelevant - save the one that somehow won the
opinion lottery.

It's a big and wasteful distraction from issues that occur within this
century. How about we see if we can actually pull off self-driving cars and
GAI, first.

